# Free Bait!



## Jim (Mar 5, 2012)

Saw this on another forum and guy did get his bait. 

https://signup.biggameintl.com/Signup.aspx?id=ffb29513-9013-40e3-934d-952888f83eb0

I have no idea if legit or not.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 5, 2012)

well, I signed up..when you submit it takes you back to thee mazatu home page, seems legit


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2012)

I signed up as well. Once the lure comes in I will give it away! :LOL2:


----------



## Aaron Lariscy (Mar 5, 2012)

Im confused how are they going to send me anything when they didn't get my mailing address?


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2012)

Aaron Lariscy said:


> Im confused how are they going to send me anything when they didn't get my mailing address?



After you put in that first bit of info they send you an email and then the second part you fill out that info.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 5, 2012)

I tryed it to. Got to sign up so they can spam the fire out of you, clink the link in an email they send then do a survey

Hope they send something good


----------



## gmoney (Mar 5, 2012)

I signed up. Glad I have a spare email account just for spam mail, they will definitely be sending you a ton of emails. Unsubscribe once the bait shows up lol


----------



## vahunter (Mar 5, 2012)

gmoney said:


> I signed up. Glad I have a spare email account just for spam mail, they will definitely be sending you a ton of emails. Unsubscribe once the bait shows up lol


I have one too so thats what they got haha...i signed up but have never bought or used Matzuo baits before. I guess ill be giving them a shot.


----------



## Gramps50 (Mar 5, 2012)

I signed up we'll see what they send. Thanks for the tip Jim.


----------



## Aaron Lariscy (Mar 6, 2012)

Jim said:


> Aaron Lariscy said:
> 
> 
> > Im confused how are they going to send me anything when they didn't get my mailing address?
> ...



Gotcha went and finished it up, hope they send me a pack of circle hooks that's about the only thing I see I could use from them.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 6, 2012)

IN


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 6, 2012)

Got mine in the mail today, not bad for a few minutes work.




Next question will it catch fish?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 6, 2012)

I just signed up we will see if i get mine, i'm still waiting on my troker hooks


----------



## devilmutt (Apr 7, 2012)

Got mine in the mail today!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 7, 2012)

devilmutt said:


> Got mine in the mail today!



Wow, that looks like a legit bait for the price!


----------



## devilmutt (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't beat the price and it's something I'll use.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice!

I just signed up, hopefully I get some hooks. Altough thier hard baits look pretty good too.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 8, 2012)

I signed up probably a month or two ago, I havent got anything yet. We will see!


----------



## kycolonel138th (Apr 8, 2012)

:USA1: I signed up


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I really like their Phantom Minnow in chrome blue for river fishing here in Ohio. Their spinner baits are top-notch as well. It is my favorite mid-sized spinner.

In case anyone missed the free TROKAR hooks post, I got mine in the mail this week for a similar sign-up online:
https://www.lazertrokar.com/quiz

Now if only there was a link for free muskie lures...


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 8, 2012)

^ i resigned up this time it actually let me join the team, before i passed and it never sent me anything.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 9, 2012)

devilmutt said:


> Got mine in the mail today!



That's the same one I got on Saturday.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2012)

I got a rock?


----------



## fender66 (Apr 9, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> I got a rock?



That's good. I'm glad they received the "Ahab" profile that us TinBoaters sent them. :wink:


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 9, 2012)

Got mine today!


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Apr 9, 2012)

I signed up and will let you know what I get!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 10, 2012)

Got mine yesterday

Phantom minner, chrome/blue


----------



## RickyRick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, signed up and hoping for the best!


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Got mine yesterday
> 
> Chrome minner with the blue back, just what I was wanting




I got the same one! I was going to give it away but my son took claim to it. :LOL2:


----------



## JonBoatfever (Apr 12, 2012)

Sill waiting in mine...


----------



## vahunter (Apr 12, 2012)

x2 still waiting...did it Mar 5th


----------



## JonBoatfever (Apr 13, 2012)

got mine in today! i got a 1/2 oz. suspending phantom minnow!


----------



## vahunter (Apr 16, 2012)

Got mine today. I got a 1/2oz 0-6ft sus phantom minnow too. Not something I would usually buy but ill definitely take it. Could be a new favorite


----------



## gmoney (Apr 17, 2012)

I got mine today!

Cho Asai Shad


----------



## vahunter (Apr 18, 2012)

I like that shad. Nice looking lure


----------



## SVOMike86 (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome. Signed up today. A little late to the party, but we"ll see. I have used their lures a bunch before, seem like good quality, but they're ALWAYS in the discount bin where I shop. Don't think I've ever spent more than $3 on one...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 18, 2012)

I haven't gotten mine, but I happened to buy one of those phantom minnows the other day. They're only 3 bucks. Hooks are garbage but they have a nice deep knock in them. Caught my two biggest of the day when I tied it on.

For the price, I'll be buying a lot more. I love jerkbaits more than any other lure for some reason..


----------



## parkerdog (May 2, 2012)

Received my lure today!


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 2, 2012)

I got mine today, asia med diver shad.

i'd post a pic but i''m out of bandwith on my photobucket account, stupid free accounts!!!!


----------



## parkerdog (May 2, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> I got mine today, asia med diver shad.
> 
> i'd post a pic but i''m out of bandwith on my photobucket account, stupid free accounts!!!!




Are we supposed to be using a photobucket account or similar? I always just upload direct to my post. Is it OK to do that?


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 2, 2012)

#-o ...... honestly i forgot i could do that..... lol I just use photobucket to store my images instead of storing them on my pc, i'v lost alot of meaningful photos in the past to hard drive crashes and photobucket is a god sent but the free accounts only let you use so much bandwith in one month but i'm going to be upgrading next week to a pro account, 24.95 for a year


----------



## parkerdog (May 3, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> #-o ...... honestly i forgot i could do that..... lol I just use photobucket to store my images instead of storing them on my pc, i'v lost alot of meaningful photos in the past to hard drive crashes and photobucket is a god sent but the free accounts only let you use so much bandwith in one month but i'm going to be upgrading next week to a pro account, 24.95 for a year



I've lost pictures in the past too. The lady at walmart cringes when she sees me coming now. After I had my dog put down I put the pics off my computer onto a flash drive and had photos made at walmart. 166 pics of the same dog through the years. I don't think she was impressed! LOL


----------



## BassAddict (May 3, 2012)

Figure id try this one since the hook thing didnt pan out... I blame our crack team of Leland postal employees who often have a hard time telling the diffrence between a E and a W.


----------



## DocWatson (May 3, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Figure id try this one since the hook thing didnt pan out... I blame our crack team of Leland postal employees who often have a hard time telling the diffrence between a E and a W.


What is the difference ??? :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (May 3, 2012)

DocWatson said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Figure id try this one since the hook thing didnt pan out... I blame our crack team of Leland postal employees who often have a hard time telling the diffrence between a E and a W.
> ...



Lol spoken like a true postal worker lol


----------



## jasper60103 (May 3, 2012)

I received mine yesterday.
I'll try to remember to post a pic later.


----------



## Kochy (May 3, 2012)

Recieved mine today, it was a deep diver. Probably won't use it but threw it in the tackle box anyway to add to the showoff collection.


----------



## kycolonel138th (May 4, 2012)

:USA1: Got my FREE bait today! :lol:


----------



## Hanr3 (May 4, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. 0-4' Minnow. Stoked and can't wait to try it out spider rigging in Kentucky Lake next month.


----------



## Jdholmes (May 5, 2012)

Got mine today - the same Asai shad that James got....will post a pic maybe tomorrow. 

Still no sign of the hooks though - which is funny because I signed up for that first.


----------



## Jdholmes (May 5, 2012)

Aaaaaand here is the pic. 

Can't beat free tackle.


----------



## parkerdog (May 5, 2012)

Anyone else notice that the Cho Asai shad look like the Asai shad on the website. The front shovel is different. And my color doesn't really match up to anything.


https://www.matzuo.com/Matzuo_Baits.aspx

Wonder if they are just last years models or a packaging error? Either way it's a good lure to me  (free)


----------



## earl60446 (May 5, 2012)

Got mine yesterday, phantom minnow suspending. Looks nice.
Tim


----------



## baldrob (May 5, 2012)

I got my bait today. 1/2 ounce phantom minnow. Not sure I like the color but I do like this style bait. My hooks from the other thread came too. I signed up April 8 for them, so took almost a month.


----------



## charnley (May 8, 2012)

Free bait!! Got mine yesterday. Spit and sputter baby bass. Free sticker for the tackle box. Bonus!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 20, 2012)

I.... CAN.... NOT..... BELIEVE... IT!!!!!! Finally got mine :shock:




maybe ill get to try it next spring..... MAYBE


----------



## fender66 (Oct 22, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> I.... CAN.... NOT..... BELIEVE... IT!!!!!! Finally got mine :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ill get to try it next spring..... MAYBE



Spit & Sputter.....

Must be a custom made bait just for you! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 22, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Spit & Sputter.....
> 
> Must be a custom made bait just for you! :LOL2:





INAPPROPRIATE!


----------

